# Finishing behind crown molding



## ChuckEA (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm finishing a a room in a basement with a trayed ceiling which will have crown molding all around both the main celing as well as the tray. Since the wall-to-ceiling joints will be covered by the crown molding, I was wondering if it is necessary to tape and finish these joints. By nature I am opposed to taking short cuts, but since the joints are being covered I'm thinking what the heck. What say you guys?


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

I say, yea, but I would talk to the finish guy first.


----------



## andrewtlocke (Mar 8, 2005)

Absolutley not. Check your local fire code. In MANY localities where I live, every seam and joint must be taped and finished (any gap wider than 1/8" must be pre-filled before it gets taped). Believe it or not, joint compound is an excellent vapor barrier and will slow a fire considerably before it escapes out of a room and flies up to the next floor. Finish the joints. Even if there is no local code, you put yourself at risk ny not finishing them because if there ever is a fire, they will be looking for someone or something to blame.


----------



## Sider' Brian (Apr 4, 2006)

"I was wondering if it is necessary to tape and finish these joints."

Yes, Yes, Yes!!!

Check the Code!


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

I would think at least you should set the tapes in the corners and give a light skim coat. I don't think it's required to make it a finished corner. It's being covered anyway.. Consider it like doing fire taping.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

In Commercial, apartment and condo work, I can see the issue of Taping all seams for fire-code purposes.

However, it is not necessary to tape the ceiling corners in order to install crown molding. I say this because I started out in the trades doing drywall and taping in 1986. I now do everything as a G.C. - (taping too) ...including finished carpentry and crownmolding.
It is not an issue and I don't think badly at all, if a taper does not tape the corners of the ceiling. When we 'sub out' our taping....I'll even tell them what they don't have to tape...if it is getting covered (like Crown molding)

Hope this helps.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Yeah, but it's one of those things for no more than it takes since your having other seams taped and tools are out, take the few minutes and do the ceiling. Fire tape it at least so it's covered and has a base laid. I can just imagine "that homeowner" coming down into the job remodel and not seeing mud in all corners then waiting till we're done and saying how much can we take off since you did'nt tape the ceiling corners.

Wont take ya much time to just do it, but I also see the flip side of saving those few extra minutes to do something else.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, from a drywall contractor's standpoint I see it your way (IHI)
Seriously: thanks for pointing that out.

What, I meant was: Whatever I am hired to do...I want to do it complete + 10. (+ 10 being = The best job I can do and a little more...if I can) -evidently, that is your point too.
If I were hired to do a 'taping job'...(Which we still are hired to do in our 'Drywall division').....
I would want to do the best job...with no skimping...or even questions possibly asked.. +10.

So..speaking as a licensed GC.....is one thing..

But, from a Sub's P.O.View...I see the point clearly.

I have and would be more inclined to push for 'subs' that do an ABOVE average job.... all of the time. These are the guys I want to do biz with. They put their name on their work.

As I said: Point well taken...

Thanks for the input.


----------

